# in the process of makin a new item :D



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

teaser pic! :] wish me luck guys!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooooh! Wishing you luck even though you don't need it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> Oooooh! Wishing you luck even though you don't need it!


Lol Cindy! Thank you!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cheetahlicious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Cheetahlicious!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha! Is it a cheetah? I always get them confused with leopard prints rofl :lol:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ooooh now that you say that, now I'm confused? I like both though. What are you making?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ooooh now that you say that, now I'm confused? I like both though. What are you making?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha! :lol: ull know when I finish! I'm hopin to get it done by today but aunt Flo just interrupted...sigh. Uber back pain


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay. Can't wait!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

let's see......... my guess is a Fundle...
I see 'Bag Body' and 'Elastic' on the pattern.....
do you make your own patterns?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It's leopard.  Cheetah spots are just basically black dots. Can't wait to see whatever this is when it's done! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad to see my little boy,approves


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> let's see......... my guess is a Fundle...
> I see 'Bag Body' and 'Elastic' on the pattern.....
> do you make your own patterns?


Lol! Ur bein a detective! Hahaha  well...somethin like that ^_^ I usually do but this one was bought since I couldn't figure it out, needed a little help since I can't risk making mistakes for it ^_^

Thanks guys for the support!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i did it u guys!  it came out great! ^_^ i'll be takin pics today hopefully with KC being a model hehe


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Show us! Show us! Show us!! I wanna see what you made! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

ooo looks interesting!! Can't wait to see how it came out! 



x


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Luck luck luck!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teehee! ^.^ pics are bein edited right now. They'll be up tonight


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwww want to see it NOW


----------

